# Emotional intelligence from Harvard



## yiffchick (Dec 14, 2013)

25 out of 36. not that bad, i guess :/


----------



## Razef (Nov 24, 2013)

25/36 but I have to say I guessed many :tongue:


----------



## reeses786 (Apr 19, 2013)

30 out of 36! roud:


----------



## clairdelunatic (Mar 20, 2013)

31 out of 36. That really _was_ fun!

Did people see the compiled results? Maybe not enough people have taken the test, but there don't appear to be any obvious trends.


----------



## Laeona (Feb 20, 2012)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> At me? D:


WITH you. lol I mean, doesn't it look like the guy is watching something goofy unfold before his eyes, erupting into that pure laugh?


----------



## Kindlings (Dec 7, 2013)

clairdelunatic said:


> 31 out of 36. That really _was_ fun!
> 
> Did people see the compiled results? Maybe not enough people have taken the test, but there don't appear to be any obvious trends.


MBTI is hard to accurately study because the test- retest reliability is low. Basically, a lot of people aren't the type they think they are. I think people tend to answer toward the NTJ side inaccurately because the answers sound reasonable and logical. Who doesn't want to be those things right?

We would also need to test a much larger sample size but anecdotally I don't see any trends either. For the test to be statistically significant it would need to be in the thousands at least. I am not 100% sure on what that number would be since I didn't take statistics. I just know we accept social studies that have way too few participants to offer anything conclusive.


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

An INTJ with 27/36. ROAR.


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

31. I'm surprised, too, because some of those were tricky... like I saw determination on one, but there was no option for it or anything close. So I went with the one that "fit best"


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

30/36. There were a few where I went with the least worst choice but otherwise I didn't really try to make blind guesses.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

29 over 36. 

I think the test is bullshit, though. A lot of those faces did not match the options. And let's not get started on how the angle from which the photo is taken changes the entire tone of someone's expression...


----------



## Featherling (Jan 22, 2014)

31/36 - which is much better than I thought I did.

Sometimes the emotions I saw weren't listed in the available options, but _still. _


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Laeona said:


> WITH you. lol I mean, doesn't it look like the guy is watching something goofy unfold before his eyes, erupting into that pure laugh?


Kim Jong Il the former Eternal President of the Democratic People's Republic of North Korea? Looks like a contradiction to me.


----------



## Laeona (Feb 20, 2012)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Kim Jong Il the former Eternal President of the Democratic People's Republic of North Korea? Looks like a contradiction to me.


He and I will be in the corner, laughing at life


----------



## Glor (Oct 19, 2011)

32/36 

Although I mistakenly clicked at the wrong item on one of the pictures *facepalm* which makes my score,technically, 33 (because the right answer was obvious for me). But 32's not bad at all. 

I'll definitely let my friends answer this.


----------



## EminentFate (Dec 26, 2013)

Featherling said:


> Sometimes the emotions I saw weren't listed in the available options, but _still. _


I also got 31/36, and I agree with this too. There was one picture in which a man was apparently 'aghast' but he looked more suspicious than anything..


----------



## XO Skeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

28/36 that's 77% baby!


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

i got 32. i also agree that some didn't seem to match any of the options given, so i picked the closest one.


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

Ok this time i got 30 of 36.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

18/37 @[email protected]


----------



## Silverdawn (Jun 28, 2014)

Your score on this test was 27 out of 36.

This is interesting for me because I spend most of my time in my room due to really bad depression and social anxiety. I still had a pretty high score though and I don't remember doing this test before. If I do go out, I also avoid any kind of eye contact since it makes me feel vulnerable.

Fascinating...


----------

